# Days Since Last Review



## Big Matt (Aug 25, 2006)

What happened to the feature showing days since last review for each resort?

Is there any way to see new reviews without clicking on each one to see what the last review date was?


----------



## abbekit (Aug 25, 2006)

I really miss the Days Since Last Review column as well.  Has that information been deleted?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2006)

The column was just removed for new feature testing.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks.  Looking forward to having it back again when you're done.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, without it the reviews section is useless.  What I do is every Saturday I look at the reviews and review anything 7 days or less.  I went today and I couldn't do that.  So I look forward to it coming back!


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 29, 2006)

when will the feature be available to us?


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 1, 2006)

Bump.

I really miss this feature!

This makes the membership portion a lot less valuable to me.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> I really miss this feature!
> 
> This makes the membership portion a lot less valuable to me.



I agree.... If you give some sort of time table then I'd be less likely to complain.  It really does make the review section useless without it.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a question about this feature, which I also find helpful. I submitted a review for a resort (Ridge Top Summit at Shawnee in the Poconos) that had not been reviewed for more than 180 days. But I never received a notice that I would get my free renewal of my TUG membership for this review. 

When my TUG membership came up for renewal, I got an e-mail reminding me. I e-mailed back and said that I had done a review for a new resort (Colonial Crossings in Williamsburg) and had gotten an e-mail then saying I would get a free extension. BUT I had also done the Ridge Top Summit review more than 180 days after the most recent review, and I never got an e-mail for that review confirming that it would mean a free extension. 

I very quickly got a reply to my e-mail saying that the Colonial Crossings review had been credited and I would get the extension of my membership. But the Ridge Top Summit review was never mentioned. Shouldn't I get a free extension for this one, too? Who do I contact about this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Larry (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> I really miss this feature!
> 
> This makes the membership portion a lot less valuable to me.



Same here I just tried to check for latest reviews for the Caribbean and can't tell which are the latest. Please correct this.


----------



## KristinB (Sep 3, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> I very quickly got a reply to my e-mail saying that the Colonial Crossings review had been credited and I would get the extension of my membership. But the Ridge Top Summit review was never mentioned. Shouldn't I get a free extension for this one, too? Who do I contact about this?



Contact Bill Rogers at tug@tug2.net.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> Shouldn't I get a free extension for this one, too? Who do I contact about this?



TUG Volunteer List: http://www.tug2.net/vollist.htm

Listed under 'Review Awards': Brenda Messer


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

Im a tad behind on getting all the review awards out...there are a bunch in the queue.


----------



## Keitht (Sep 3, 2006)

Just to clarify the situation.  Does submission of a review for a resort which hasn't received one for 6 months or more automatically result in membership extension?


----------



## wackymother (Sep 3, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Just to clarify the situation.  Does submission of a review for a resort which hasn't received one for 6 months or more automatically result in membership extension?




Yes, that's what I think. 

Thanks to all for the contact info!

Best,

Wacky


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

a review award can be redeemed for 6month membership extensions..or a free classified ad or renewal.


----------



## KristinB (Sep 3, 2006)

Keith (and Brian), 

A bit of clarification is needed, I think, so people don't think that all they need to do is string a few sentences together and they'll get an award.

From the Resort Review Award page:



> To qualify for this review award, the review must be detailed in the resort information and it must be for a resort that either does not have existing reviews or the last review posted is at least 6 months old.  If the review is qualified, the reviewer will receive the new resort review award.  If the review is not quite award standard, we will ask the reviewer to expand it so they can qualify for this award.



Whenever I receive a review that qualifies based upon the specified timeframe, I forward it to Brenda.  If the review is not sufficiently detailed, she e-mails the reviewer and asks him/her to revise the review.  I've received messages from her letting me know that the revised review has qualified, and asking me to edit the review accordingly.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 3, 2006)

My Ridge Top Summit review was more than five paragraphs long. Do I need to add to it? I didn't get any response to it at all. 

Thanks!

Best,

Wackymother


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

correct..sorry...i was just confirming what you could use an award for =)


----------



## Keitht (Sep 4, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> Keith (and Brian),
> 
> A bit of clarification is needed, I think, so people don't think that all they need to do is string a few sentences together and they'll get an award.
> 
> ...



That's much the way I do things for the European reviews as well.  At the time of posing the question here I couldn't find the info about the review process, so thought by asking the question it might clarify the situation for members as well.


----------



## KristinB (Sep 4, 2006)

The only reason I added the clarification was because wackymother's post and Keith's use of the word "automatically" implied that there was no qualitative assessment of the review, that just writing the review was sufficient if it met the timeframe requirements.  

I just didn't want there to be any confusion regarding that issue...


----------



## KristinB (Sep 4, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> My Ridge Top Summit review was more than five paragraphs long. Do I need to add to it? I didn't get any response to it at all.



Brian,

I know you said you're a bit behind on the award notifications, but since wackymother has asked, could you check and see if her review is in the queue?


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 4, 2006)

Can someone answer my question about when this feature will be returned to us, if ever?  If nobody knows, that's an okay answer too.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Can someone answer my question about when this feature will be returned to us, if ever?  If nobody knows, that's an okay answer too.




I second Big Matt, I would like to know when or if the Days Since Last Review feature will be re-installed.  I'm finding the review section much less valuable without that.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto: I also liked that feature. How about a poll from Tuggers who want it back?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> I know you said you're a bit behind on the award notifications, but since wackymother has asked, could you check and see if her review is in the queue?



Indeed it is...about 25 or so down on the list...sorryyyy...ill get to some today! =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2006)

Well..one of the reasons it was removed was an attempt to improve the speed in which the results of a query were returned to you.  That was one of the options removed that actually showed a noticable improvement in response time.

Ill revisit with Tim and see if we can come up with something that will make both sides happy.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 4, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Well..one of the reasons it was removed was an attempt to improve the speed in which the results of a query were returned to you.  That was one of the options removed that actually showed a noticable improvement in response time.
> 
> Ill revisit with Tim and see if we can come up with something that will make both sides happy.



That would be great....  

Originally, you said the column was removed for testing.  Now it sounds like you want to remove it permanently?  Is that correct?

Are there other ways to get this information such as a search or query?  If you know of a way maybe you can enlighten us.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 4, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Indeed it is...about 25 or so down on the list...sorryyyy...ill get to some today! =)



Thank you! I just got the e-mail. 

Best, 

Wacky


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 4, 2006)

FWIW,
I never noticed any issues with response time when searching the reviews or ratings area that would have caused any concern on my part.  



			
				TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Well..one of the reasons it was removed was an attempt to improve the speed in which the results of a query were returned to you.  That was one of the options removed that actually showed a noticable improvement in response time.
> 
> Ill revisit with Tim and see if we can come up with something that will make both sides happy.


----------



## philemer (Sep 5, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> FWIW,
> I never noticed any issues with response time when searching the reviews or ratings area that would have caused any concern on my part.


I've NEVER noticed an issue with response time either. Bring back the feature, please.

Phil


----------



## abbekit (Sep 5, 2006)

Response time is no different with or without that feature for me either.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have review to write but I am not sure if I want to write it if we don't have the "Days Since Last Review" feature.  It is a Western Review and the person incharge of posting those reveiws does not post updates like the Hawaii person or the European person.  So if I did the review nobody would know unless they were purposely looking for this particular resort. 

Who can I e-mail about this problem because it doesn't seem like our issue is getting resolved?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2006)

itll be back....relax..we are on it =)


----------



## Keitht (Sep 7, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> It is a Western Review and the person incharge of posting those reveiws does not post updates like the Hawaii person or the European person.



Not everybody has as much time on their hands as I do currently which is why the European reviews get posted so quickly.     Everybody working on the reviews does it voluntarily and has to fit it in around their other commitments.  Some, like me, have time to check and approve the reviews as soon as they arrive.  Others, maybe like the person looking after the Western reviews, do it once every couple of weeks.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 7, 2006)

Keitht,
that's not her point.  Her point is that others post an update on this forum letting folks know when a new review is available.  It isn't so much the lag time, but instead the knowledge that a new review was posted.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 7, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Not everybody has as much time on their hands as I do currently which is why the European reviews get posted so quickly.     Everybody working on the reviews does it voluntarily and has to fit it in around their other commitments.  Some, like me, have time to check and approve the reviews as soon as they arrive.  Others, maybe like the person looking after the Western reviews, do it once every couple of weeks.




I really appreciate all the volunteers who read and post the reviews.  It's really helpful that some of the volunteers also post on the BBs when they have uploaded new reviews.  It's a great way to alert everyone (lucky for me Hawaii and Europe are my two favorite destinations so I'm happy that those review volunteers have the extra time to do the BB posts).  

But I understand that many of the other volunteers don't have time to do that so that's why the "days since last review" feature is so necessary.

I'm really glad to hear that it will be reinstated.
Thanks for doing that!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 7, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> itll be back....relax..we are on it =)



Thanks... I hope to see it soon.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Not everybody has as much time on their hands as I do currently which is why the European reviews get posted so quickly.     Everybody working on the reviews does it voluntarily and has to fit it in around their other commitments.  Some, like me, have time to check and approve the reviews as soon as they arrive.  Others, maybe like the person looking after the Western reviews, do it once every couple of weeks.



Actually, the Westen review person does the reviews every week and pretty consistently on Saturdays morniings.  It works out great but without the Days Since Last Review it is impossible to check out the review section.  Also, the reason this person doesn't post updates as I was told from them is that they don't post on the forum.  

So essentially, the Days Since Last Review is very important to me.  

Looks like it is back on the table to be added back.  I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Keitht (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Keitht,
> that's not her point.  Her point is that others post an update on this forum letting folks know when a new review is available.  It isn't so much the lag time, but instead the knowledge that a new review was posted.



I realise that now, from this and other responses, sorry  

I certainly agree that the Days Since Last Review is an important and integral part of the Reviews system.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 23, 2006)

So what's the status on this?  Is the days since last review coming back or not?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 23, 2006)

yes its coming back.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 30, 2006)

.......When?


----------



## Larry (Oct 2, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> .......When?




Looks like it's back !!!!!! Just checked Carribbean and Mexico my favorite destinations and the new reviews are back in date order. Thanks fo the Fix to whever took care of this !!!!!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 3, 2006)

You are correct, inspector.

Thanks for listening TUG


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 3, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!!   I love it...  I'm gonna get some coffee and do some reading....

Yipeeeeeeeee....


----------

